# Emerge & nvidia, gnome, ...

## titusIII

Bonjour,

Je suis tout nouveau sur gentoo, j'étais anciennement sur fedora et LFS.

Ca va faire 2 jours que je fouille internet à la recherche d'une explication correcte sur le fonctionnement de portage ou emerge...

Je veux installer gnome sur mon ordi, j'ai une configuration hardware un peu spéciale, je suis obligé d'utiliser les drivers nvidia.

J'ai donc suivit un tuto pour installer nvidia.

C'est là que je commence à être perdu.

emerge a rentré des infos quelque part sur mon disque en disant qu'a chaque fois que je vais faire "emerge -avDN @world", commande qui doit servir à installer quelque chose qui est en cache? quelque part?

Bref, emerge se stop en disant 

```
* Error: circular dependencies:

(x11-libs/gtk+-3.16.7:3/3::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) depends on

 (x11-themes/adwaita-icon-theme-3.16.2.2:0/0::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) (runtime)

  (gnome-base/librsvg-2.40.11:2/2::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) (runtime)

   (x11-libs/gtk+-3.16.7:3/3::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) (buildtime)

It might be possible to break this cycle

by applying the following change:

- gnome-base/librsvg-2.40.11 (Change USE: -tools)
```

J'avais également tenté d'installer gnome avant nvidia.

Et maintenant ils veulent s'installer tout les deux en même temps!

J'aimerai savoir comment repartir de quelque chose de propre, je ne veux plus entre parler de gnome ni d'nvidia avant que je lui redemande de l'installer!

J'ai viré les fichiers dans /etc/portage/package.use mais ça ne change rien.

Pour mon problème de compilation, si je désactive tools (-tools) dans USE, j'ai un probleme avec nvidia qui dit qu'il ne peux pas gérer avec PAX :

```
* Using PAX patches is not supported. You will be asked to

 * use a standard kernel should you have issues. Should you

 * need support with these patches, contact the PaX team.

 * ERROR: x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-355.11-r2::gentoo failed (compile phase):

 *   emake failed

 * 

 * If you need support, post the output of `emerge --info '=x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-355.11-r2::gentoo'`,

 * the complete build log and the output of `emerge -pqv '=x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-355.11-r2::gentoo'`.

 * The complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-355.11-r2/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-355.11-r2/temp/environment'.

 * Working directory: '/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-355.11-r2/work/kernel'

 * S: '/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-355.11-r2/work/'
```

Je suis également en train d'installer systemd, j'aurai pas du tout faire en meme temps et maintenant c'est un peu le bazar sur gentoo!

Merci de votre aide, j'aimerai vraiment m'y mettre mais les bases me font impasse.

----------

## xaviermiller

Bonjour,

As-tu regardé le manuel d'installation : https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Handbook:Main_Page ? Il te donne les rudiments de Portage et de l'utilisation d'emerge.

Pour installer nVidia, c'est dans le wiki : mettre à jour VIDEO_CARDS dans le fichier make.conf, vérifier que le noyau a les bonne propriétés.

Pour les "circular dependencies", tu devras probablement casser cette boucle en installant un paquet sans un USE. Mais nous n'avons pas assez d'information dans ce que tu remontes. Il ne faut pas passer par make.conf, mais le mettre provisoirement dans la ligne de commande 

```
USE="-les_use_a_desactiver" emerge -1 le_paquet_qui_bloque_l_autre_paquet
```

Mets bien le -1, qui signifie "one-shot", et ne mettra pas ce paquet dans ton @world (la liste des applis que tu as explicitement demandées).

----------

## titusIII

J'ai réussi a installer systemd et il fonctionne!

Je de nouveau des problèmes avec les drivers-nvidia : 

```
emerge --ask x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers

 * IMPORTANT: 9 config files in '/etc/portage' need updating.

 * See the CONFIGURATION FILES section of the emerge

 * man page to learn how to update config files.

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild  N     ] sys-power/acpid-2.0.23  USE="(-selinux)" 

[ebuild   R    ] x11-proto/xproto-7.0.28  ABI_X86="32*" 

[ebuild   R    ] x11-proto/xextproto-7.3.0  ABI_X86="32*" 

[ebuild   R    ] x11-proto/kbproto-1.0.7  ABI_X86="32*" 

[ebuild   R    ] x11-proto/inputproto-2.3.1  ABI_X86="32*" 

[ebuild   R    ] dev-libs/libpthread-stubs-0.3-r1  ABI_X86="32*" 

[ebuild   R    ] x11-proto/xf86bigfontproto-1.2.0-r1  ABI_X86="32*" 

[ebuild   R    ] x11-libs/libXau-1.0.8  ABI_X86="32*" 

[ebuild   R    ] x11-libs/libXdmcp-1.1.2  ABI_X86="32*" 

[ebuild  N     ] app-eselect/eselect-opencl-1.1.0-r1 

[ebuild  N     ] virtual/linux-sources-1  USE="-firmware" 

[ebuild   R    ] x11-proto/xcb-proto-1.11  ABI_X86="32*" 

[ebuild   R    ] x11-libs/libxcb-1.11.1  ABI_X86="32*" 

[ebuild   R    ] x11-libs/libX11-1.6.3  ABI_X86="32*" 

[ebuild   R    ] x11-libs/libXext-1.3.3  ABI_X86="32*" 

[ebuild  N     ] x11-libs/libvdpau-1.1.1  USE="dri -doc {-test}" ABI_X86="(64) -32 (-x32)" 

[ebuild  N     ] x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-355.11-r2  USE="X acpi gtk3 multilib tools -gtk2 -pax_kernel -uvm" 

The following USE changes are necessary to proceed:

 (see "package.use" in the portage(5) man page for more details)

# required by x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-355.11-r2::gentoo[multilib,X]

# required by x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers (argument)

>=x11-libs/libXext-1.3.3 abi_x86_32

# required by x11-libs/libxcb-1.11.1::gentoo

# required by x11-libs/libX11-1.6.3::gentoo

# required by x11-libs/libvdpau-1.1.1::gentoo

# required by x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-355.11-r2::gentoo[X]

# required by x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers (argument)

>=dev-libs/libpthread-stubs-0.3-r1 abi_x86_32

# required by x11-libs/libXau-1.0.8::gentoo

# required by x11-libs/libxcb-1.11.1::gentoo

# required by x11-libs/libX11-1.6.3::gentoo

# required by x11-libs/libvdpau-1.1.1::gentoo

# required by x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-355.11-r2::gentoo[X]

# required by x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers (argument)

>=x11-proto/xproto-7.0.28 abi_x86_32

# required by x11-libs/libX11-1.6.3::gentoo

# required by x11-libs/libvdpau-1.1.1::gentoo

# required by x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-355.11-r2::gentoo[X]

# required by x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers (argument)

>=x11-proto/xf86bigfontproto-1.2.0-r1 abi_x86_32

# required by x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-355.11-r2::gentoo[multilib,X]

# required by x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers (argument)

>=x11-libs/libX11-1.6.3 abi_x86_32

# required by x11-libs/libX11-1.6.3::gentoo

# required by x11-libs/libvdpau-1.1.1::gentoo

# required by x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-355.11-r2::gentoo[X]

# required by x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers (argument)

>=x11-libs/libxcb-1.11.1 abi_x86_32

# required by x11-libs/libX11-1.6.3::gentoo

# required by x11-libs/libvdpau-1.1.1::gentoo

# required by x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-355.11-r2::gentoo[X]

# required by x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers (argument)

>=x11-proto/inputproto-2.3.1 abi_x86_32

# required by x11-libs/libX11-1.6.3::gentoo

# required by x11-libs/libvdpau-1.1.1::gentoo

# required by x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-355.11-r2::gentoo[X]

# required by x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers (argument)

>=x11-proto/xextproto-7.3.0 abi_x86_32

# required by x11-libs/libxcb-1.11.1::gentoo

# required by x11-libs/libX11-1.6.3::gentoo

# required by x11-libs/libvdpau-1.1.1::gentoo

# required by x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-355.11-r2::gentoo[X]

# required by x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers (argument)

>=x11-proto/xcb-proto-1.11 abi_x86_32

# required by x11-libs/libxcb-1.11.1::gentoo

# required by x11-libs/libX11-1.6.3::gentoo

# required by x11-libs/libvdpau-1.1.1::gentoo

# required by x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-355.11-r2::gentoo[X]

# required by x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers (argument)

>=x11-libs/libXdmcp-1.1.2 abi_x86_32

# required by x11-libs/libX11-1.6.3::gentoo

# required by x11-libs/libvdpau-1.1.1::gentoo

# required by x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-355.11-r2::gentoo[X]

# required by x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers (argument)

>=x11-proto/kbproto-1.0.7 abi_x86_32

# required by x11-libs/libxcb-1.11.1::gentoo

# required by x11-libs/libX11-1.6.3::gentoo

# required by x11-libs/libvdpau-1.1.1::gentoo

# required by x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-355.11-r2::gentoo[X]

# required by x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers (argument)

>=x11-libs/libXau-1.0.8 abi_x86_32

Would you like to add these changes to your config files? [Yes/No] Yes

Autounmask changes successfully written.

 * IMPORTANT: 10 config files in '/etc/portage' need updating.

 * See the CONFIGURATION FILES section of the emerge

 * man page to learn how to update config files.
```

J'ai installer ceux de nouveau avec VIDEO_CARDS="nouveau" pour tester Xorg mais j'ai un "no screen found"

J'avais eu la meme chose avec fedora, donc j'avais installé les drivers nvidia.

Ici, j'essaye aussi mais je ne comprend pas trop les erreurs qu'il me dit.

Voici mon make.conf :

```
# These settings were set by the catalyst build script that automatically

# built this stage.

# Please consult /usr/share/portage/config/make.conf.example for a more

# detailed example.

CFLAGS="-march=native -O2 -pipe"

CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS}"

MAKEOPTS="-j8"

# WARNING: Changing your CHOST is not something that should be done lightly.

# Please consult http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/change-chost.xml before changing.

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

# These are the USE flags that were used in addition to what is provided by the

# profile used for building.

USE="bindist mmx sse sse2 systemd"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

DISTDIR="${PORTDIR}/distfiles"

PKGDIR="${PORTDIR}/packages"

GRUB_PLATFORMS="efi-64"

INPUT_DEVICES="evdev synaptics"

VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia"
```

Sur fedora, j'avais installé directement depuis l'archive que nvidia donne sur son site, je sais pas si je dois tenter ça avec gentoo...

----------

## xaviermiller

Bonjour,

Un message te demande aussi de mettre à jour tes fichiers dans /etc via la commande dispatch-conf. Fais-le avant toute chose. Cela va débloquer l'ajout automatique des USE nécessaires (les paquets 32 bits de multilib).

Il n'est pas nécessaire d'installer explicitement le pilote nvidia. Installe-le depuis 

```
emerge xorg-server
```

----------

## titusIII

Super! Je commence à comprendre le fonctionnement de Gentoo!

J'écris depuis gnome, firefox j'ai bien avancé!

Je passe en résolu!

Merci pour tout, je devrais pouvoir me débrouiller maintenant

----------

## xaviermiller

Venant de LFS, tu devrais vite progresser.

J'ai moi-même fait 2 runs de LFS en 2002-2003 pour découvrir Gentoo en 2004  :Wink: 

----------

## titusIII

C'est vrai que ça aide pas mal à comprendre comment fonctionne Linux! 

Surtout autour du kernel!

----------

